
24 hours at a tech festival - Alexholderness
http://www.themartec.com/articles/24-hours-at-a-tech-festival?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=Post&utm_campaign=BuzzConf
======
SteveWatson
GIANT ARTICLE-OBSCURING POPUP!

